# 12 week scan. Place your bets! Gender scan tomorrow !!



## Rhi_Rhi1

Pretty awful picture. Not even sure what the "nub" is and I don't think it's visible 
But what the heck your odds are still really good :haha:

Place your bets!! Ahaha =)
 



Attached Files:







IMAG2114_1.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 39


----------



## Tesh23

Boy guess! Such a sweet little head!


----------



## Zeppelin424

Girl guess :)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Thanks ! =)


----------



## mum22ttc#3

I think Girl :)


----------



## 6lilpigs

GUessing girl for you :)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Thank you. I would put money on boy personally. three weeks until I find out!! Time will go so slowly now I'm sure. I want to go shopping haha


----------



## Unexpected212

I'm going with girl


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Going with girl too


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## babydustcass

Girly guess


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Thanks =)


----------



## 6lilpigs

Do you have any other pics??


----------



## madseasons

:pink:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

6lilpigs said:


> Do you have any other pics??

That is honestly the best one. I can't believe they charged me for them :haha: one of them is just a huge grey blur!


----------



## Avo82

Girl guess x


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

13 days to go !!! So excited =)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

TOMORROW!! Finally !


----------



## Jbree

Boy x


----------



## Rozie_1985

what did you have?? x


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

It's a girl ! :)


----------



## madseasons

Congrats!!!!


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Congratulations :)


----------



## Babylove100

Congrats Rhi!!!x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------

